# Topics > AI in car and transport >  SENSR-M, 3D computer perception software for self-driving cars, Seoul Robotics, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist2

Developer - Seoul Robotics

seoulrobotics.org/solutions

----------


## Airicist2

Seoul Robotics introduction

Nov 3, 2021




> Hello, we're Seoul Robotics, and we're building the future of autonomy.
> 
> Seoul Robotics is a 3D computer vision company which uses its core technology, SENSR, to solve problems related to mobility and automation.

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Seoul Robotics' autonomous 'Control Tower' remotely manages self-driving vehicle fleets"
BMW is currently testing the system at its Munich manufacturing facility.

by Andrew Tarantola
January 4, 2022

----------

